# Using Optiphen Plus in lotion recipes



## twoblooms (Jun 17, 2011)

I found this topic searching online:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... 89cf65c70e

I used to use something else awhile ago but switched to Optiphen Plus and have had such a hard time with it with lotion recipes. I have no problems when I use it for body butters.  What is the ideal percentage to use?  In the link above over 6% is mentioned.  Is 7% ideal?  I'm at work but can post the lotion recipe I use when I get home.

Michelle


----------



## Lindy (Jun 17, 2011)

Read the recommended amounts on your preservative system.  Optiphen Plus is used at .75 - 1.5% of your product.


----------



## twoblooms (Jun 18, 2011)

Lindy,

I've tried higher amounts of Optiphen Plus based on the recommended amounts but still have problems only with lotion. I'll post the recipe when I get home.

Michelle


----------



## shadowdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

I use it all the time.  I've not had a problem with it ever.  I add it to the lotion when it's approx 40oC, so well before it's too cold, and still rather runny before setting up, and well under it being too hot to burn it off.  It goes through well, and I only use it at around .75% and I haven't had a problem with it yet. 

What kinds of problems are you having with the product?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 20, 2011)

twoblooms said:
			
		

> I found this topic searching online:
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... 89cf65c70e
> 
> ...



The 6% mentioned was for ewax I think. Optiphen is best added at cool down stage and works well for anhydrous or oil heavy creams.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't use this preservative in my lotion formula at all. It's not compatible with my ingredients.


----------



## shadowdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Irena, 

So when you say it's not compatible with your ingredients, could you tell me what it does?  I did put it into a body butter that I was making once, and it didn't go together, but I thought it was just that I didn't whip it properly?  

What kinds of preservatives do you use instead of Optiphen plus?  I have Rosemary Oleoresin, but it's smell is overpowering, so I decided against it.  I was hoping for some success with it, being that it's natural. I've also had in the past Grapefruit Seed extract, which was also thick and gelatinous, and I had trouble with mixing it in?  wonder if I warmed it would it mix better???  

TIA
Rae.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 20, 2011)

shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Hi Irena,
> 
> So when you say it's not compatible with your ingredients, could you tell me what it does?  I did put it into a body butter that I was making once, and it didn't go together, but I thought it was just that I didn't whip it properly?
> 
> ...


This preservative makes my formula curdle and separate. I use Germall Plus or Suttocide. Rosemary Oleoresin is not a preservative, but an anti-oxidant. It will help extend the sheld life of your oils, but it doesn't have yeast, mold and germ fighting properties.


----------



## twoblooms (Jun 21, 2011)

The problem I have it separation as well.  I tend to get water that doesn't mix in properly.

This is the recipe I use:

75% water
2% glycerin
3% stearic acid
3% e-wax
16% oils/butters
1% preservative
.5% fragrance


----------



## shadowdancer (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks for the answers.  I think that must be whats happened then with the body butter that I did, I didnt' think I beat it enough cause it looks a little "curdled" and grainy?  So perhaps it's the Optiphen?  hmmmm  Might have to give it another whirl on another day  

Thanks so much


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

twoblooms said:
			
		

> The problem I have it separation as well.  I tend to get water that doesn't mix in properly.
> 
> This is the recipe I use:
> 
> ...


Looks nice recipe.


----------

